
Long Now Partners with GitHub on Long-Term Archive Program for Open Source Code - gigama
https://blog.longnow.org/02019/11/13/long-now-partners-with-github-on-its-long-term-archive-program-for-open-source-code/
======
gigama
"GitHub intends to store every public GitHub repository on film reels coated
with iron oxide powder, which can be readable for 1,000 years using either a
computer or a magnifying glass. Those who wish to add their code to the vault
have until February 2nd, 02020 to do so. At that point, GitHub will take a
snapshot of every public repository, and add it to the storage vault. GitHub
plans to update the library every 5+ years."

~~~
metalska
I wonder how DNA would work for this as a storage medium.

